# Working out with your dad



## Lurkington (Jul 5, 2015)

So ive been making some gains... and my 70 year old dad wants in... you think its okay for him to squat bench and dl with me but just a lighter weight? 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkington (Jul 5, 2015)

Naw, hes pretty athletic. I would like training with him... but just wondering if this a good path for him.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleicon (Jul 6, 2015)

X2.

_*Icon
*_


OfficerFarva said:


> As long as he doesn't have any preexisting conditions I don't see why not.  Just take it very easy while he's learning how to do everything properly.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 6, 2015)

Is he on TRT? If not I would get him tested, He will feel better mentaly and physically.......


----------

